
A Brief History of Bog Butter - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/a-brief-history-of-bog-butter-180959384/?no-ist
======
crygin
Good post on Bog Butter from Nordic Food Lab:
[http://nordicfoodlab.org/blog/2013/10/bog-butter-a-
gastronom...](http://nordicfoodlab.org/blog/2013/10/bog-butter-a-gastronomic-
perspective)

~~~
dpeck
One of the most enjoyable posts I've read in the last year. Was linked to it a
few months back, glad to see its already posted here.

------
internaut
Posted this before but this thread got more comments so;

My uncle is a turf cutter, at some point during the year he will be trucking
his cuttings about to people who want it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peat)

It smells indescribably delicious, that's why. You'll feel like an authentic
citizen of Westeros if you have a t!urf fire. Especially during the winter.
Those little plastic brick things are for the elderly. If anybody wants a
cargo of real turf in Cork county hit me up and I'll get my uncle to contact
you. He should send bricks through the post to convert people.

You'll have to find wood or peat soon anyway because the government has
decided to eliminate coal _:

[http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/new-ban-to-fully-
exting...](http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/new-ban-to-fully-extinguish-
traditional-coal-fires-26698587.html)

_ I've just noticed that this shoddy web design has fooled me into thinking
this was a current article. Look at where they put the current date and
'published' date! I'll leave it up anyway, it's sort of informative.

They might ban open fires too at some point but never fear, your local country
entrepreneurs will surely swing into action with peat-rustling activities.
Getting rid of coal is a good idea though, it's not healthy for you.

------
wyager
Is multi-thousand year old bog butter safe to eat? I would like to try it.

~~~
barking
If it was France it would probably be a delicacy.

~~~
sp332
You don't have to look that far.
[http://foodforlife.thorntonsrestaurant.com/foodforlife/2014/...](http://foodforlife.thorntonsrestaurant.com/foodforlife/2014/08/-bog-
butter-celebrity-chef-kevin-thorntons-latest-trend.html)

------
chrischen
I didn't know they had barrels 5000 years ago.

------
soyiuz
Now my favorite thing. Bog butter the band. Bog butter the brownie.

